# Interested in getting a scorpion!



## metal_fan666 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have recently become interested in getting a pet scorpion, I would like to know what types of scorpions are available and allowed to be kept as pets in Victoria. I would also like to know where you can purchase scorpions and the accessories they require.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## thesilverbeast (Dec 16, 2008)

There are no restrictions on scorpions in Victoria. 

A good starter species is the black rock scorpion (urodacus manicatus) or the larger flinders ranges scorpion (urodacus elongatus) 

You can get them from most pet shops that sell reptiles or online via http://www.thegreenscorpion.com.au/

That is a very good site with a good price and large range of species as well as care info and a helpful forum to get you started.


----------



## metal_fan666 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the help, but I was wondering if you knew any place that sold Emperor or African black scorpions as those were what i was looking at getting.


----------



## Dave (Dec 17, 2008)

Emperor scorpions are exotics? So you can't get them in Aus same as african black scorpions. 



metal_fan666 said:


> Thanks for the help, but I was wondering if you knew any place
> that sold Emperor or African black scorpions as those were what i was looking at getting.


----------



## metal_fan666 (Dec 18, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> Emperor scorpions are exotics? So you can't get them in Aus same as african black scorpions.


thanks for that!


----------



## thesilverbeast (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah anything from another country is illegal, sorry mate. 

Thegreenscorpion sales section will show you most things you can have.


----------

